

Forget 3D printing - 3D subtraction is going to arrive in your garage first - mdda
http://qz.com/103705/forget-3d-printing-3d-subtraction-is-going-to-arrive-in-your-garage-first/

======
pontifier
Awesome... now taggers can hold this against a wall in the night and carve
their names into it forever...

